# Adoption & Fostering Chat night



## saphy75 (Mar 15, 2004)

The Adoption & Fostering chat night will be held on thursday the 20th of april it will start at 8:00 but i will be in the lounge at 7:45 to asssist anyone who needs advice on how to use the chatroom  

anyone intersted in joining us please post your name on this thread and i will send you the password which you will need to get into the private room 

I look forward to having a good ole natter with you all  

pam xx


----------



## wynnster (Jun 6, 2003)

Ohhh Goody Goody  

The date is firmly in my diary  

Can't wait for a Chin Wag  

Kim xxx


----------



## Ann (Mar 21, 2002)

Looking forward to a good old chat  

Ann xxxxxx


----------



## Barbarella (Jun 11, 2005)

Yep I'd love to join you.  Have never been to the lounge or chat on this site.... so any instructions welcome!


----------



## Ruthiebabe (Dec 15, 2003)

looking forward to xx

bunny


----------



## saphy75 (Mar 15, 2004)

Just ironing out a few technical problems then i'll pm you girls 

Barbarella, i'll (try to) explain how to get into chat, click on the chat button at the top of the message board screen this should take you to the rules page, after reading the chat rules  click on "enter chatroom" the next page should say welcome to the fertility friends chat room, next to which there should be a log in, enter your username and password that you use to log onto this site and click login and you should be in, any probs give me a shout 

pam xx


----------



## Lauren (Jul 2, 2004)

Hi Pam

I'd love to join you all for a bit of a chat.  Not done it before either but will try my best!

Lauren x


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

hi pam 

Im not working that night at the mo so hope to join you 

Don't need the password thanks pam 

xx


----------



## NatNick (Oct 17, 2005)

Count me in. 

Only been in chat rooms a few times - so need to bear with me.

Me and DH have decided to start enquiries, and at the moment are a little unsure of where to go to start the process.

thanks again,

see you Thursday,

Nat


----------



## Jo (Mar 22, 2002)

Excellent looking forward to it  

Love Jo
x x x


----------



## jilldill (Feb 2, 2006)

Hi Pam,
Well done this is great, count me in. Like some of the others I have never been in a chat room so will need help too. Will it just be us lot? I am pretty sure it is.
Whats everyone wearing, I am thinking just casual jeans and a nice top!
Take care love Jill x


----------



## saphy75 (Mar 15, 2004)

I'm realy looking forward to it too, looks like it's going to be a great night   i'm quite excited now     I'm wearing my Pjs   i'll be the one with the bottle of wine 

pam xx


----------



## jilldill (Feb 2, 2006)

Pam, I will be the one with the large G and T, with ice and a slice of lime!!!
Love Jill x


----------



## Lynnm (Mar 7, 2006)

Hello

Can I join you next Thurs?  I have just decided to start the Adoption process and am new to the Adoption thread.  Also, I have never been in the Chat room before.

Many Thanks
Lynn x


----------



## Jo (Mar 22, 2002)

I'll have the Archers  

love Jo
x x x


----------



## wynnster (Jun 6, 2003)

@ jilldill 

I was wondering if i should bring a bottle   Will there be a buffet or shall i eat before?


----------



## jilldill (Feb 2, 2006)

Hi Kimmy,
The food situation has been causing me some concern too, does one eat before 8.00 or have a few nibbles and abit of a running buffet throughout the evening. 
We need to plan ahead too and set the video recorder! So much to do so little time to do it!
Jill x


----------



## saphy75 (Mar 15, 2004)




----------



## Ange K (Apr 22, 2004)

Hi Girls

I'd love to join you all next Thurs. I'll know by then if we've been accepted onto the prep course. Looking forward to chatting to you all!

I'll bring the crisps and dips!  

Ange x


----------



## Laine (Mar 23, 2002)

Oh fabbytastic...!


----------



## Jo (Mar 22, 2002)

Just remembered, I have 4 cakes to make and ice for the weekend !!! so might not be able to you join you, if I can I will though as i really don't want to miss it 

I will try my best to be there 

Love Jo
x x x


----------



## saphy75 (Mar 15, 2004)

Awwww Jo i hope you can make it but if not hopefully you'll make the next one 

pam xx


----------



## Anabelle (Nov 6, 2004)

Hi 

we're seriously thinking about adoption and would love to join you.

Look forward to chatting.  

A

xx


----------



## fiona1 (Feb 2, 2005)

I too would be up for this

Fiona


----------



## Barbarella (Jun 11, 2005)

Thanks Pam...looking forward to joining you.

I'll bring the cheesey bites... LOL..



saphy75 said:


> Just ironing out a few technical problems then i'll pm you girls
> 
> Barbarella, i'll (try to) explain how to get into chat, click on the chat button at the top of the message board screen this should take you to the rules page, after reading the chat rules  click on "enter chatroom" the next page should say welcome to the fertility friends chat room, next to which there should be a log in, enter your username and password that you use to log onto this site and click login and you should be in, any probs give me a shout
> 
> pam xx


----------



## alex28 (Jul 29, 2004)

Jo said:


> I'll have the Archers
> 
> love Jo
> x x x


are they still on the radio


----------



## naoise (Feb 17, 2005)

Hi everybody, I will definitely be there. I can't wait to chat to you all! 

lol kELI


----------



## kee888 (Aug 12, 2004)

hiya were going through the fostering route at minute so would love to join in cant wait to have a chat with you all xx


----------



## kizzie (Jun 2, 2005)

Hi all - I'll definately be there!!
Kizziex


----------



## Boomerang girl (Jan 24, 2004)

I shall bring olives, smoked salmon mini toasts and some bubbly. See you there!


----------



## alex28 (Jul 29, 2004)

mmm sounds nice -  i will do some scones, strawberry jam and cream!!!!!


----------



## saphy75 (Mar 15, 2004)

I haven't forgottenyou all, just been having pooter problems   but don't worry i'm now the proud owner of a brand new laptop so everythings looking good for thursday.

I'll be PM ing you all tommorrow 

pam xx


----------



## KarenM (Jul 30, 2002)

Pam 

Count me in too.  I bring the tortillas and dips!!

Karen x


----------



## saphy75 (Mar 15, 2004)

great news Karen, i'm so pleased you'll be joining us ;0

pam xx


----------



## BunBun (Apr 25, 2004)

I would love to join you for a chat but will only be able to get on if DH is working late, so can't promise that I will be there.


----------



## saphy75 (Mar 15, 2004)

I have sent PM's to everyone who has posted on this thread if you haven't recieved it please let me know and i will re send it 
Ruthiebabe has kindly tested the room and password and everything is working ok (thanks again Ruth) you just type /join followed by the roomname and password any problems let me know and i'll try to help 

any one else interested in joining us, just give us a shout and i'll pm you the password 

pam xx


----------



## magenta (Nov 2, 2004)

Can I join you all please?  Never used chat before but I am more than happy to suppoy a bottle of pinot grigot and some chocolate bunnies for the party!


----------



## brownowl23 (Jan 3, 2006)

HI Guys

Can i join you. I am not yet on the adoption path, but am thinking of taking the route

Would love to hear all your experiences.

Chris


----------



## saphy75 (Mar 15, 2004)

Done


----------



## alex28 (Jul 29, 2004)

i can log in Pam so see you tomorrow - what time again??


----------



## saphy75 (Mar 15, 2004)

8:00 til late 

pam xx

or 7:45 in the lounge for beginners


----------



## everhopeful (Feb 19, 2004)

Hi pam

Yes I'd like to join you if I possibly can. 

Speak to you all tomorrow, look forward to it!!

Ever x


----------



## cindyp (Apr 7, 2003)

Sorry girls, have to be another night for me.  I'm actually meeting up with some of the local girls from the site tomorrow night.

Have fun

Cindy


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

ooh yes please, i'll be able to pop in, so can i have the password too please


----------



## saphy75 (Mar 15, 2004)

awww hopefully next time cindy, have a good night at your mini meet 

Ever & Keemjay i have sent you a pm 

pam xx


----------



## Laine (Mar 23, 2002)

Hi Pam,

Have pm'd you but just in case....I can't get into the chat room 

Laine


----------



## kizzie (Jun 2, 2005)

lanie ive just had a try and finally managed to get in ....

where did you have a problem?

itys a bit fiddly to get in/


----------



## kizzie (Jun 2, 2005)

laine - have sent you a PM


----------



## saphy75 (Mar 15, 2004)

has everyone recieved their pass word and tried it out, i'l be in the lounge from 7:45 to assist anyone who needs help, also i will be checking this thread so just shout if you need help

thanks, pam xx


----------



## fiona1 (Feb 2, 2005)

I can't get in i have both the password and username, but when i put them in on the chat room login page nothing happens


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

hi

you need to log in first with your normal log in name and password

then where you type words in chat type /join subroom_ (then room name) then subroom_(password you were given)


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

hope this helps?

xx


----------



## saphy75 (Mar 15, 2004)

type /join (room name) (password)


----------



## Lauren (Jul 2, 2004)

Still can't get in!!!!  Seems to be my password that is causing the probs but don't understand why as it allows me to enter the message boards all the time!

Any help gratefully received!

Lauren x


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

put your normal passord and name in chat login page 

then type /join subroom_ (then room name) subroom_(password you were given)

try that?

xx


----------



## saphy75 (Mar 15, 2004)

Lauren ask the boss man on the technical thread hun 

pam xx


----------



## everhopeful (Feb 19, 2004)

i'm typing messages and they not appearing


help!!!


----------



## saphy75 (Mar 15, 2004)

me too ever so i logged out now i can't get back in 

pam xx


----------



## everhopeful (Feb 19, 2004)

me trying again 2 get in....says verifying password....

ooh I;m in

hope to see u in there soon!


----------



## Ann (Mar 21, 2002)

Hi

I missed tonight but I did just try and get in to the chat room but had no luck   my brother and sister in law are down for a few days and we opened a couple of bottles of wine and got carried away - sorry to have missed you all but hopefully I will make the next one 

Lotsa love Ann xxxxx


----------



## Jo (Mar 22, 2002)

Just wanted to say it was lovely to speak to you all in chat tonight 

Cant wait until the next one, and of course ( hopefully) the Adoption & Fostering meet up  

Love Jo
x x x


----------



## saphy75 (Mar 15, 2004)

Thanks to everyone for joining us tonight, i had a great time it was so nice chatting to everyone. I hope we can do it again soon 

pam xx


----------



## Ange K (Apr 22, 2004)

It was great fun - a bit hectic with loads of conversations going on at once but I really enjoyed it!

Ange x


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

darned if i could work out how to get in 
oh well another time
kj


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

keemjay where you type nornally in chat type /join subroom_ ( then the username you were given) subroom_(password you were given)  


does that make sense?

x


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

lovely chatting to everyone 

thanks for organising it saphy

was lovely that it coincided with a night off for me 

love to all
suzie x


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

still cant do it, guess its all finished now anyway!


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

just logged out 

hope you can join us for next one

love
suzie xx


----------



## BunBun (Apr 25, 2004)

Thanks for organising the chat saphy.
Nice to speak to you  Suzie.


----------



## jilldill (Feb 2, 2006)

Well done Pam that was great getting to know everyone abit better take care all love JD x


----------



## Lou W (Nov 1, 2005)

Sounds like you all had lovely time, sorry I couldn't make it but session two of the prep course went well. Hopefully I can make it next time!

Lou xxx


----------



## jilldill (Feb 2, 2006)

Hi Lou,
You were sadly missed but glad the course went well again. We had a great old chin wag into the night, I have still got eye strain with looking at the computer for too long!!! Hope you can join us next time
JD x


----------



## wynnster (Jun 6, 2003)

Thanks so much for a wonderful chat

Well done Saphy/Pam for organising it  

Really gutted for thosw who couldnt get in to chat, I was kicked out a few times too! Very frustrating and took me ages to figure out how to join the adoption room! maybe organise a trial but about an hour before to ensure eveyone knows how to get in?  This is how i did it anyway:
Join chat room in normal way which puts you straight into lounge area.
then where you normally type a message just type the following '/join adopiton *********'
(the *** are the password you was given)

Anyway, Cant wait for the next one!!!!

Kim xxxx


----------



## alex28 (Jul 29, 2004)

Thanks Pam for organising it - it was nice to chat on line with all you ladies!!!


----------



## Laine (Mar 23, 2002)

Hi everyone,

Lovely to chat to you last night.

Pam, thanks for organising. 

Laine


----------



## Viva (May 16, 2005)

Was sorry not to be able to make it on Thursday for the chat night, I'm sure a good time was had by all! Hopefully will make it next time!


----------



## Boomerang girl (Jan 24, 2004)

. sorry i didn't make it- we got our phone call on thursday lunchtime with four day notice of our ofsted inspection......... I'm one of the senior managers at work so things are manic- not really what I need but hey-ho. will hopefully re-surface on wednesday if I don't have a breakdown before then!


----------

